
The World's Simplest Website Creator ( Launch Announcement in Comments ) - OneBtnCo
https://onebutton.co
======
OneBtnCo
Hey All!

I'm super excited to announce the launch of OneButton.co! OneButton allows you
to make simple, beautiful landing pages in less than a minute which can be
used to collect emails / build mailing lists ( and soon much more )!

You're given a title, subtitle, and a button with a customizable 'action'.
Here's an example of a page created with OneButton:
[https://onebtn.co/E1ik7fXyx](https://onebtn.co/E1ik7fXyx)

You can use custom domains for free. Here's an example:
[http://YouCanUseDomains.com](http://YouCanUseDomains.com)

Soon you'll be able to do more with your button, and we'll be integrating
optional email notifications for signups today.

Would love to hear your feedback.

Thanks all!

